# Yes you are too big to ride a mini!!!!



## trickhorses (Aug 29, 2011)

I stumbled across this video on youtube and was beyond horrified.



This girl not only has no business riding (first she doesn't have a helmet on - but that is the least of my concerns). Secondly because she thinks it is cute to torment unbroke donkey's and ponies/minis with rodeo style riding. Fast forward to 2:00 on the video where she gets on a mini!! - that really erks me.

She has NO Business riding a mini that small - she is WAY too big!!!. It is obvious the mini isn't broke and doesn't want her big butt riding it (could it be all the spinning around and bucking, hmmmm?) I just wanted to grab her by the hair and rip her off that poor mini and then get on her back and make her carry me around. Minis of that small size are not designed to carry that much weight!

The sad part is not only is she torturing this poor mini but she thinks it is ok because that is how you break them! That is BS!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Discusting ..they should have the ponies taken from them or very least a fine..anyone with an once of common sense can see that pony is far to tiny to be ridden by her and her porky male friend along with some of those young donkeys and theyr old enough to know right from wrong


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 29, 2011)

DONT LIKE! She said she rescued them well someone need to rescue them from her.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 29, 2011)

I go through you tube every once in a while and try to find all the videos like this I can and then report it as animal abuse and write a comment stating so as well.


----------



## Genie (Aug 29, 2011)

sickening


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 29, 2011)

So I gather her name is Becky, she's 16 and she lives in Wisconsin.

I notice she shows a whole lot of her on the Mini towards the end of the movie. It's not a feather in her cap, to be able to bullsoze a little Mini around.

Obviously no parental control. No helmet. Judging by the way she hauls on the horses' mouths, she's no rider. A visit from Animal Control might be in order. One day when she's showing off, some horse is going to seriously injure her - or worse.

Stupid, stupid little girl.

Lizzie


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

That is disgusting. And I agree... Where are her parents?


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Aug 29, 2011)

I was really hoping to see one of the donkeys kick her in the face. What an idiot! Poor animals.

Marsha


----------



## Genie (Aug 29, 2011)

I had hoped that she might hurt herself on a fall, enough to stop her cruelty and abuse. Like they say "you can't fix stupid"


----------



## little lady (Aug 29, 2011)

Stupid hurts and it is just a matter of time before she gets hurt really bad but unfortunately it is/will be aT the expense of these animals. SAD!


----------



## Katiean (Aug 29, 2011)

MeganH said:


> That is disgusting. And I agree... Where are her parents?


Thats what I was going to say. My parents NEVER would have allowed harass any livestock like that. It was bad enough that she was riding the little horses, donkeys and calves. But, she was allowing the dogs to harass the animals while she was attempting to ride what ever animal she wanted. That kid needs her butt spanked for what she is doing.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 29, 2011)

I have placed this on some all-breed forums, requesting if anyone knows her, to contact the parents. This especially, if anyone has placed the Mini or other rescue horses with her.

While this is an old video, there are a ton more such videos on YT. Flagging them will help maybe. Seems it's often teenagers who think this is video-worthy. She has tried to defend herself since on the net. She says she never did this before or since. Do I believe that? Probably not. She says she rescues abused horses. Hopefully she has grown up since and no longer 'rescues'.

Lizzie


----------



## Tab (Aug 30, 2011)

I was asked by an adult recently if I could give his 110-pound sister riding lessons. My largest mini is only 34", so I told him that I could not give her riding lessons because I do not currently own large horses. He persisted and then I told him that minis should not carry a child larger than 60 pounds. There are people who really don't know any better. I guess it's up to us to educate them. However, at 16 and a horsey gal? I would hope a person would have a little more sense.


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 30, 2011)

I flagged it as animal abuse.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder if they pulled it already as I tried to look and it would not load.


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Aug 30, 2011)

She'll get whats coming to her.. I dont like to wish bad upon people but she is asking for it.


----------



## DiamondShadowRanch (Aug 30, 2011)

Watch at 4:07, she basically jumps onto the pony putting all her weight onto it. These poor things. The one mule at 2:48 looks to be only a yearling or two year old, then she's jumping on it trying to make it stand up. This is incredibly sad and their parents should be ashamed to have raised such terrible childen


----------



## Mini Love (Sep 1, 2011)

ohmt said:


> I go through you tube every once in a while and try to find all the videos like this I can and then report it as animal abuse and write a comment stating so as well.



I bet you dont have to look hard, When I 1st got my rescues I was trying to find some training tips on youtube and the list on the right that pops up with realted videos showed a drunk mini .. I never search drunk.. But I clicked on it- thinking no it cant be... well it was a drunk mini, so drunk it fell over & over while the teenage boys taped it and just thought it was the funnyest thing- in a barn to die for stone & black iron, the parents probly dont even have a clue as to what there doing, unless a vet was needed next day, and then that brought up a new list to the right all sorts of pets drunk and high - showing smoke blowed in to there faces and with the way they were acting it was pot ... it just sad. After see all that i sent youtube an email it DID nothing but allow me to tell them what i thought of them, Youtube allowing videos to be uploaded like this is making it a much larger problem - at that time there were 100's of them so i dont think they give a rats behind about it..... & that means they are braking no laws and they will keep them on.... Makes me sick

The title of these videos alone tell youtube what there about.. it would not take them hours to find them - they are there Youtube is as wrong as the ones doing it.

and all need to pay a price for there crimes,


----------



## ohmt (Sep 1, 2011)

No, youtube rarely does anything, but sometimes the people who post the videos will take them down if enough dislikes and negative comments are posted. So ALWAYS make your thoughts known! There was a thread either last year or earlier this year that got people reporting a lot of the really bad mini videos-many of them were removed by the owners of the videos after all of the negative comments. And sometimes if enough animal abuse flags are sent, youtube will take them down.


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 3, 2011)

She deserves a good kick in the head - what an idiot. I think the Humane Society should be involved in abuse like this.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 4, 2011)

What a clumsy idiot. That goes for the ignorant boy towards the end of the video too.


----------

